# SPOTTED THREAD !



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe a good idea to start a spotted thread as it is popular on other sites! Feel free to chime in and call me a flamer if you disagree of just call me a flamer anyway!

Spotted mkim with his white A3 and super hot GF on Mason street San Francisco walking around the tenderloin. What's up in the tenderloin dude?


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been living in Windsor for a while now and I've yet to see a single A3. Gotta 30 minutes west into Michigan, or 60 minutes east towards Chatham and they start showing up.... it's because there isn't an Audi dealership here!!
My car's due to arrive from the factory next month, I'm really starting to wonder if I'll be the first person with an A3 in this town.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_and super hot GF 


proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Christ! Not two minutes after I posted that, an A3 drives by. The first one I've seen here! Looked like a pre-facelift in black....


----------



## jafoca (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*

Day after I pick up my A3 - spotted an a3 parked behind our office (im not allowed to park there).
Was dark blue, pre-facelift.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_Christ! Not two minutes after I posted that, an A3 drives by. The first one I've seen here! Looked like a pre-facelift in black....


i will be coming through Windsor next Thursday (on my way to chi-town )


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

I spot A3's all over. 
There is one that parks next to the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra almost every day. It is a dark green with tinted out windows. 
While sitting at the student center on Maryland Ave. I've seen probably about 5+ different A3's normally older people driving them and no Mods so Im sure none of them are on here.
There are a bunch in the Annapolis Area too but they are normally Soccer Mom and the occasional Milf.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_I spot A3's all over. 
There is one that parks next to the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra almost every day. It is a dark green with tinted out windows. 
While sitting at the student center on Maryland Ave. I've seen probably about 5+ different A3's normally older people driving them and no Mods so Im sure none of them are on here.
There are a bunch in the Annapolis Area too but they are normally Soccer Mom and the occasional Milf.











same in toronto i see the odd a3 and 80% of the time its an unmodded car with a 25 - 35 year old chick driving... the other day i saw a family of 4 in a black 06, of course i flew past him


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Wish there were more active forum member in my area. It is just SprintA3 and I representing the Annapolis area. Everyone else is 30ish + mins away which really isn't too bad but makes it harder to get a group together.


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
same in toronto i see the odd a3 and 80% of the time its an unmodded car with a 25 - 35 year old chick driving... the other day i saw a family of 4 in a black 06, of course i flew past him










Have to agree with you mike, most of the times when i see A3s here, they r family or unmodded ones. But i still chase after it to take a look and show off my ride haha. I always wave at the modded a3s around the area, but sum just doesn't respond sadly lol.
WE NEED SOME PICTURES IN THIS THREAD!!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

actually i think i saw mkim on 19th in SF the other weekend too.


----------



## barklesswonders (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re:*

An '07 or newer stock S-Line, in the same color as mine, lives around the corner from me.
He would never acknowledge my wave (just lifting the fingers off the steering wheel and smiling). My husband and neighbor found it entertaining to watch him get a ticket across the street from our house one day. He chirped his tires taking off and then continue his spirited driving. The cop took off after him - maybe he went 2 for 2 that day.








I've seen a stock black A3 in my neighborhood recently with the plates "TIMS A3"
(CraigQ3--Corvette owners, especially if they belong to a club, wave.)


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

just spotted a blue a3 pre facelift sline leaving best buy, by sherway gardens. looked OEM+ with aftermarket rims.


----------



## Big"O" (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re:*

anyone from or around the houston, tx area
i've seen some a3 but none modded


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Big"O")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big"O"* »_anyone from or around the houston, tx area
i've seen some a3 but none modded

there are two heavily modded a3s in houston check out europanag.com
i occasionally go back home and boost around 
_Quote, originally posted by *Big"O"* »_anyone from or around the houston, tx area
i've seen some a3 but none modded


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*re*

Spotted - SoCal / Sunday (afterthe Aidswalk/LA) o Melrose Ave (near Pacific Design center- a IW s-line tit pkg(?) wit a white sticker on the upper left windshield. I saw you, you were looking over my direction too. Nice clean car!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: re (tiptronic)*

spotted: black A4, audisportnet license cover, slammed with black BBS on Broadway Ave, burlingame! DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: re (tcardio)*

Spotted: Ibis white a3 2.0 south 101 exited Millbrae ave. slowed down to let him catch up. gave the V but not even a look.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: re (tcardio)*

There's a silver with Yak racks non-s-line here in town that I've seen 3 times. 
Even now, I'm about the only A3 in town. Routinely I see 5-door GTi's.
Nearly once a week I see a silver Allroad (WTF? Seriously, who bought Allroads?)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: re (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted: Ibis white a3 2.0 south 101 exited Millbrae ave. slowed down to let him catch up. gave the V but not even a look.









I would do the same, who the hell are you?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: re (Uber-A3)*

Spotted: My car, in my garage. Looks effin sweet!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted: Ibis white a3 2.0 south 101 exited Millbrae ave. slowed down to let him catch up. gave the V but not even a look.










Stop giving people the ****** sign dude!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: re (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
I would do the same, who the hell are you?

I AM THE:


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: re (tcardio)*

Black A3 3.2Q with black roofrails on West 19th between 9th and 10th Ave


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: re (NY_Avant)*

I see quite a few A3's around especially at the Audi dealer next door to me.... srsly tho. I see A3's now and then...usually stock. I see a ton of GTI's and they usually give a wave have only ever seen one other modded A3 and sadly it was also lava grey with smoked tails but not as dark as mine and really nothing else done.


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Lava Gray A3 2.0T on Old Country Rd Southbound toward 110 8:50am yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_I spot A3's all over. 


I hardly ever do. Though I know 3 people personally that own one. I'm lucky if I seen another A3 more than once a week...if that.
And what's up with the MINI invasion in Maryland? Chripes, I swear 1 out of 5 cars is a MINI Cooper.


_Modified by Xymox at 11:11 AM 10/28/2009_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Xymox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xymox* »_
I hardly ever do. Though I know 3 people personally that own one. I'm lucky if I seen another A3 more than once a week...if that.
And what's up with the MINI invasion in Maryland? Chripes, I swear 1 out of 5 cars is a MINI Cooper.

_Modified by Xymox at 11:11 AM 10/28/2009_

I'm lucky if I DON'T see one every 3 minutes. In SF 4 out of 5 is an A3


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
I'm lucky if I DON'T see one every 3 minutes. In SF 4 out of 5 is an A3

That's my point! 4 out of 5 do not respond to my ****** sign DAMMIT! Just trying to spread the love during these hard economic times!!!!!! If I see you then I'll just give you the finger!!!!!!!!!!!! ..... in the form of a V


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
That's my point! 4 out of 5 do not respond to my ****** sign DAMMIT! Just trying to spread the love during these hard economic times!!!!!! If I see you then I'll just give you the finger!!!!!!!!!!!! ..... in the form of a V
















Since when is an anatomical part a bad word? I type ****** and I get ******. ****** is an anatomical part like *****. I am not typing the C word or dick(D**K) but correct anatomical words. If you don't understand ******=V*g*na and *****= P*N*S. You do the vowel sustitution. Also **** yourself=I love you man as an automatic change . Type F*C* yourself and you get I love you man


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
Since when is an anatomical part a bad word? I type ****** and I get ******. ****** is an anatomical part like *****. I am not typing the C word or dick(D**K) but correct anatomical words. If you don't understand ******=V*g*na and *****= P*N*S. You do the vowel sustitution. Also **** yourself=I love you man as an automatic change . Type F*C* yourself and you get I love you man

Well good to know they fix that one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
Well good to know they fix that one!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for perseverating!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Quoting yourself is classic dude!


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Spotted my wife driving this


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: re (drew138)*

Driving in L.A. the other day and saw this passing the shiny glass front of an office building. I waved and so did the other driver. boner time. Then I figured out it was my own sweet reflection!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_Spotted my wife driving this

















Well that looks Super Fresh





















What wheels?


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Well that looks Super Fresh





















What wheels?

Those are Raderwerks M-Ten85 BK found here http://www.raderwerks.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_
Those are Raderwerks M-Ten85 BK found here http://www.raderwerks.com/ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very good looking car. I'm guessing bags since it is sitting that low.


----------



## Bean Hole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Very good looking car. I'm guessing bags since it is sitting that low. 

Yeah, supposedly it's the first stateside A3 on a full bagyard setup. That's what they tell me at least...


_Modified by Bean Hole at 7:02 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Spotted about 9:45 on I30 in Arlington - 2006 A3 2.0T, Black. You exited for 360 with me and kept going south. You were driving with headphones on, I think.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Spotted and wanted to shoot a grey A4 traveling south on 280 near Black Mountain rode who crossed into my lane and opened up his windshield washers and covered my clean black car with blue SH*T! Not givin that guy a V but did give him the finger!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted and wanted to shoot a grey A4 traveling south on 280 near Black Mountain rode who crossed into my lane and opened up his windshield washers and covered my clean black car with blue SH*T! Not givin that guy a V but did give him the finger!










No V for that. Fo sho!!!


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Spotted a Silver A3 NB on I-87 around Kingston NY @ 2:45pm today


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*

Spotted a red A3, looked liked an SLine, off Buena Vista and Alameda pulling into Disney studios in Burbank.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (Gothic Serpent)*

Spotted: IBIS white A3 on Carolan Ave burlingame with black bbs ch's
Friday


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (Gothic Serpent)*

Spotted a red/premium being driven by an elderly couple with a handicapped plate


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Sprinter Blue A3 2.0T taking the NB exit of SSP to Sunken Meadow around 8:50 this am. Exchanged thumbs up.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Saw my car in the garage again. looking hot! Gave it the thumbs up, but it didn't respond.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*

Spotted: Lava grey with bbs ch's on Fillmore Ave in San Francisco. Gave the guy a V but he gave me the finger! WTF !! People in SF are rude mothers!! Car looked great though!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted: Lava grey with bbs ch's on Fillmore Ave in San Francisco. Gave the guy a V but he gave me the finger! WTF !! People in SF are rude mothers!! Car looked great though!!!!!!!!!!!









ololololololololololol thats drew


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted: Lava grey with bbs ch's on Fillmore Ave in San Francisco. Gave the guy a V but he gave me the finger! WTF !! People in SF are rude mothers!! Car looked great though!!!!!!!!!!!










LMFAO


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Spotted by Pac Bell Park Sundau... Dropped Ibis white with R8 reps, had a blue and yellow CA personalized plate.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

993 TT in Pac Heights, SF!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Spotted: Lava grey with bbs ch's on Fillmore Ave in San Francisco. Gave the guy a V but he gave me the finger! WTF !! People in SF are rude mothers!! Car looked great though!!!!!!!!!!!










Fillmore Ave? Man, you people should just stay outside of the city. It's Fillmore Street. No wonder I gave you the finger!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

spotted a premium white a3 on Sunset (around 4pm) going Westbound. had black 17's with a chrome lip, no open sky. 
prolly not on here though, no one ever is.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

spotted imodTTS today at townsend he gave me the V i think and i nod my head cause i'm cool!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*

Hot chick driving a lava grey a3 with bbs ch's on Fillmore STREET in FRISCO! She gave me the V for sure and a wink!!!!!!!! BTW, the wheels looked hella *****y


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Spotted an old guy in a Sprinter Blue A3 SB on Nicolls Rd turning onto Jericho


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Hot chick driving a lava grey a3 with bbs ch's on Fillmore STREET in FRISCO! She gave me the V for sure and a wink!!!!!!!! BTW, the wheels looked hella *****y









Yeah I saw it parked at the Walgreens on Franklin. Looks like they drove around on the wheels with no tires!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

parked next to a premium black a3 @ sportys in sunnyvale. Told the girl she had a nice car she just ignored me and left. So i keyed her **** right before she got out of the parking spot. FUCIN DUMB ****


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Yeah I saw it parked at the Walgreens on Franklin. Looks like they drove around on the wheels with no tires!!

That's how she rolls. With no tires and flush against the curb!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Hot chick driving a lava grey a3 with bbs ch's on Fillmore STREET in FRISCO! She gave me the V for sure and a wink!!!!!!!! BTW, the wheels looked hella *****y









That was her! But she had something in her eye, and the V was made with both her middle fingers. She's a keeper!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (drew138)*

You pretty funny D!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: mkim*

Spotted! This car and the VCDS that he keeps hoggin!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: terje_77*

Spotted! this car and my old steering wheel in the trunk! hint, hint!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

spotted a3 sline (with what looked like cloth sline seats







) at the loblaws on east mall and burnhamthorpe. 
lowered on springs it looks like


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bean Hole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bean Hole* »_Spotted my wife driving this


















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















PShop..but nonetheless, not an awful lot lower than I actually sit. 
Bags were actually supposed to be completed after Christmas, but this got in the way::










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 7:42 PM 11/23/2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

Spotted a Red Premium with open sky at Maryland ave and Mt Royal in Baltimore. 
Cell pic








Then right after the red one I spotted a Lava Grey with Open Sky but went by to fast to get a pic. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*

Damn good pic from your position! Way to keep the thread alive!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Spotted a Red Premium with open sky at Maryland ave and Mt Royal in Baltimore. 
Cell pic








Then right after the red one I spotted a Lava Grey with Open Sky but went by to fast to get a pic. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


stalk people much?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
stalk people much?



i'm thinking not enough. there is one person on here who i can think prob. stalks more.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'm thinking not enough. there is one person on here who i can think prob. stalks more.


Yeah. Here's a hint: his handle starts with *t* and ends with *p*.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
stalk people much?


A lot actually














but Tp is probably worse


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Spotted, an old woman driving a nice A3.
Also spotted, my gf in her Yellow A4, and the Subaru Forester I call borrowed car.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_993 TT in Pac Heights, SF!









I call fail on the APR (check the lic. plate) Volvo.
Yeah, it took this long to spot this, I suck.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I actually noticed the APR plate after posting it here a while back. Too funny.
True Story. I'm stuck on California Street at Gough headed downtown to work. A3 accross from me waiting to turn on to Gough and no fewer that 2 facelifts and 3 pre-facelifts cross the intersection on Gough directly in front of me. That's 6 A3s at one light. Would have been 7 if I was driving mine.!!! Gotta be a record short of being at a dealer.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Dude, that was just a GTG that we didn't invite you to!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*

Almost snapped a few more pics of a few A3's that drive by my school. I'll get them next week. There was a White (Premium i believe) and a Lava Grey S-Line today.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Dude, that was just a GTG that we didn't invite you to!










Touche'


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I thought the purpose of a spotted thread was to say when another forum member or modded A3 was spotted. Not just a random A3, we have all seen those.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I actually noticed the APR plate after posting it here a while back. Too funny.
True Story. I'm stuck on California Street at Gough headed downtown to work. A3 accross from me waiting to turn on to Gough and no fewer that 2 facelifts and 3 pre-facelifts cross the intersection on Gough directly in front of me. That's 6 A3s at one light. Would have been 7 if I was driving mine.!!! Gotta be a record short of being at a dealer.


So true. There are more a3's than people in S.F.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_I thought the purpose of a spotted thread was to say when another forum member or modded A3 was spotted. Not just a random A3, we have all seen those.

x2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Xymox (Jul 1, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
So true. There are more a3's than people in S.F. 

All I saw where MINI's when I was visiting S.F. for a few days last year.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_993 TT in Pac Heights, SF!









Is this a kit car? or real? I think it has the fake brembo caliper covers from ebay


_Modified by Uber-A3 at 4:00 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i saw Jason iModA3 on ibis R8 at King and 4th 2 days ago....a bitching loaner's car. Wonder what he had to suck to get that car haha!


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*

spotted a black 3.2 with roof racks and the plate "a4nw" or something like that in east rutherford on route 17 north at like 5:00


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_i saw Jason iModA3 on ibis R8 at King and 4th 2 days ago....a bitching loaner's car. Wonder what he had to suck to get that car haha!

Did he have the VCDS cable in that car?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: drew138*

heard a conversation on Fillmore Street:
Hi Honey! I just love your car! IT's so fun to drive and so pretty! Just look at it!









guy glances over to look and something catches his eye!








Guy holds everything back and just bites his lip!








BUT BABY DELIVERS!!!!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: drew138 (tcardio)*

^^^ Damn Curbage


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: drew138 (2.0TProjekt)*

Shouldn't you be uber ass kissing or something? Besides, I got the wheels guy coming next weekend. Will take some pics.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: drew138 (drew138)*

i kissed uber's ass last week so now I'm bored.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_i kissed uber's ass last week so now I'm bored.










Feel free to kiss my ass


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

So here is that A3, I keep talking about that is at the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra near my school. 








This person really needs to clean their car.







Hopefully tonights rain cleans it off a little for them.

















_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 9:05 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_So here is that A3, I keep talking about that is at the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra near my school. 








This person really needs to clean their car.







Hopefully tonights rain cleans it off a little for them.
















I think that's Drew's.... Nevermind the wheels are too nice


_Modified by Uber-A3 at 10:54 AM 12-9-2009_


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
I think that's Drew's.... Nevermind the wheels are too nice

_Modified by Uber-A3 at 10:54 AM 12-9-2009_














































































































































I'd rather kiss ass than have my wheels kiss the curb's ass anyday!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (tcardio)*

So arrived to school (University of Baltimore) early today to work on a paper to find a blue A3 in the school parking garage. I feel like I have seen this car on here somwhere??


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

My very good friend's 06 A3 2.0T after I did a full detail for him.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (TXR32)*

^^^ This is not the Photo whoring thread. Spotted means a car you saw in your area.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_^^^ This is not the Photo whoring thread. Spotted means a car you saw in your area. 

It's ok cuz there's water spots all over that thing!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
It's ok cuz there's water spots all over that thing!









Oh yeah I saw a couple spots, hard to make it out through all the swirl marks


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re*

SoCal
Today 415p- Grey or greenishgrey A3 with fog-grill LED mods- heading north on the 5 freeway (Newhall Pass) just past the 210 freeway junction
I had my headlamp LEDs on - not sure if you saw me heading southbound (if you're on here)
e http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Spotted a nice looking Silver A3 with RS4 reps. For sale. On Fillmore and Greenwich while eating brunch at Balboa Cafe yesterday.


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

On the BQE


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_On the BQE
















I've literally seen more S40's in the past week than I can recolect ever seeing before. And they are really not an attractive car.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_









Just classic GS! Why did that guy put a Volvo body kit on his A4?


----------



## A3s415 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_
Just classic GS! Why did that guy put a Volvo body kit on his A4?










Hahahaha


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Spotted a debadged black A3 in Ann Arbor with a license plate of "734", which is the area code around here.


----------



## 2blunt (Aug 1, 2008)

Spotted: White A3 with audi decal on the driver side door in Flushing New York
good to see A3s while on vacation


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tcardio)*

spotted a silver a3 w/ open skye, gave a v and got a flash in return in franklin lakes nj?
happy christmas


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (mathis.)*

http://www.dubsofqueens.com/eu....html

Who is this?? Looks like they where are H2O


----------



## meshgiath (Jun 4, 2009)

Spotted Christmas night at TJ Mulligans in Jackson, TN. Knox Co. plates - 2009 Lava Grey S-Line A3 DSG.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

Sunday (dec 27)
*Black(or maybe it was lava grey) 2009-10 A3 with HID/LEDs, lowered, all dark tints, and dark wheels (which maybe Tit pkg).
on SantaMonica blvd west- along west hollywood (past Highland)
I tried to catch up with you (was parked along the side of the road)
but i got caught in the redlight. nice!
* also shortly after a IW B7 A4 Tit pkg, slammed to the ground going
east bound on SantaMonica blvd- just past RodeoDr in BevHills.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

I saw him again! To all the white A3s in SoCal, my appologies.. the car I saw was silver, not white. 
Anyway, today Jan 12 at 0600, exiting on the SB 5 on Buena Vista was a silver A3 (wanna say 06-07) with yellow fogs and LED fog grill mod but, no EU LED tails







. Pretty sure it was on coils and it had custom quad tip exhaust and a distinguishing badge... The A in A3 on the rear was an A staggered on the red background. I'm currently writing this from my phone so I can't exactly get reference pics. 
Someone has to know this guy in SoCal on here or probably the zine


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

A rare sighting on the streets of SD:


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_A rare sighting on the streets of SD:


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

Isin't that friars road over by fashion valley mall?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_Isin't that friars road over by fashion valley mall?

Yes sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eger (Oct 29, 2007)

Didn't realize it at first. But there was a Ibis White, Open Sky, with Ti package behind me (or blackout grill at least?) on Calaveras in Milpitas yesterday. Yellow fogs looked cool (kind of unnecessary but cool







)
I guess I could of waved or something. But I didn't. I feel weird waving to other people in cars.
I thought 2 Ibis White Open Sky Ti package in the same spot would have tore a hole in space and time...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eger* »_
I thought 2 Ibis White Open Sky Ti package in the same spot would have tore a hole in space and time...


just saw one with me this morning going to work. looked exactly like my car when it was stock (ibis, 2008.5, Ti, OS, S-line, Xenons). woman driving though, so it prolly wasnt 6MT too.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Saw RedLineRob as we passed in front of Glen Park Bart


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Saw RedLineRob as we passed in front of Glen Park Bart


That's an easy spot. He's the only green A3 that I ever see.


----------



## robsa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: SPOTTED THREAD ! (tiptronic)*

hey u spotted me.... on was actually driving down melrose then santa monica... its a black a3 dumped on all black on bbs lm gt wheels... i saw u too but was in a hurry....


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha yea i remeber seen both you guys Uber-A3 and terje_77.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Saw a red s-line, pre LED tails on 270 to 495 Monday night around 8:30pm. License plate ended in 168. Looked pretty stock w/ tint.
Was in the wife's Maxima since I don't have my car yet


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Saw a black (?) A3 with black grill surround in Park City, UT this past weekend...anyone here skiing??


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skotti)*

Yesterday I went to lunch and was sitting at the light. A white TDI (which might not count because it's our dealers demo) drove by followed by a black looked to be 06 or 07 base package car behind it. 3 A3 in one intersection. Also last sunday went to get some Loco Moco and parked right next to another Lava Grey, OS 06 base car. Next to my lowered S-Line it looked like a Q5 lol.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR*

280 Southbound at Serramonte exit: Murdered out A3 ...gave ya the V but couldn't see ya behind all that stealth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EROCK094 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (eger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eger* »_Didn't realize it at first. But there was a Ibis White, Open Sky, with Ti package behind me (or blackout grill at least?) on Calaveras in Milpitas yesterday. Yellow fogs looked cool (kind of unnecessary but cool







)
I guess I could of waved or something. But I didn't. I feel weird waving to other people in cars.
I thought 2 Ibis White Open Sky Ti package in the same spot would have tore a hole in space and time...

wut it do eger... you spotted me. and i know what you mean mayn- two ibis whites, both open sky and Ti and the same spot. what i really wanted to do was get out of the car and take a quick pic of us at the light.... yeeee!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (EROCK094)*

Spotted Trips car today


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump for spotting a black lowered a3 on stock 17s, votex front parked on texas ave in WLA. seen it a couple of times now.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Spotted a Silver A3 Base with Opensky just like mine in the University of Baltimore Parking Garage on Maryland Ave. I've seen it before and he changed the wheels from last time to these 18's 
(Pic of NY_Avant's car to show wheels)








This Car also appeared to have a Fortitude sticker







on the rear window and I believe a Criswell dealer license plate bracket. 
Maybe taoz???? I've seen (its gone now) his picture in the member gallery but don't think he has posted the whole time I've been on here.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Girlfriend saw lowered Ibis with black time attack wheels central freeway SF. White guy driving


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Girlfriend saw lowered Ibis with black time attack wheels central freeway SF. White guy driving

Impossible! Only AZN drive Ibis! White guys drive S40's. It's now on like Jet Li


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Black 2.0T, pretty stock looking, maybe tint. Had VA tags w/ a NY Jets bumper sticker.
Spotted going 95N in VA around Springfield


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

i think i just saw Uber A3 in SF on my street


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Spotted Ultimatetaba turning up Sierra Highway from Soledad. Still one sexy car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Spotted Ultimatetaba turning up Sierra Highway from Soledad. Still one sexy car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Was on my way to school


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

You make those speed bumps?? You are one brave soul.. Athough Quattro exhaust does hang a bit lower than FWD


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_A rare sighting on the streets of SD:

















I don't get it, why do those tails look so odd and where's the part on the hatch and why are the badges so high? Is that what the European rear-end looks like?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Audi'sRevenge)*

i believe that is the A3 8L -- which was not available in the US.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_i believe that is the A3 8L -- which was not available in the US.

Yupers looks that way to me.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Yupers looks that way to me. 

Actually it's the A3 8p 2door that is sold in Mexico/S.A. The A3 8L 2door's rear tail-lamps was a bit more angular on the top.... Plus the 8L did not come with 2.0t 
Here's a photo of the 8L's rears: (top) and the 8p 2door (bottom)








8p 2-door











_Modified by tiptronic at 11:29 AM 2/25/2010_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_You make those speed bumps?? You are one brave soul.. Athough Quattro exhaust does hang a bit lower than FWD

Didn't really have a choice. It rained for a sec that day and I didn't want to take my bike out. I barely clear the speed bumps when I'm lucky. I usually let everyone pass me before I start going up the hill, because I cut the bumps at such an extreme angle that I take up both lanes


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

11AM - Crystal City, VA, going onto Rt 1. TDI!


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

oh.... Wrong kind of European rear end?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*spotted..*

SOCal sightings:
*Saturday evening (march06) around 6pm (heavy heavy downpour) Burbank- IKEA parking lot.. I parked next to a blue (ocean blue i think), with the usual oem bicolor wheels, but had alumlook sideview mirrors, and OEM roofrails (also alum). You in here? We were only there for half hour to pick some item--came back out and you were still there...
*Sunday- around 2pm- Parked on SantaMonica blvd (several feet away from ocean blvd)- Black prefacelift A3, lowered, what looks like Neuspeed wheels. we were walking from ocean to 3rd st promenade- and i think you were sitting at a restaurant/cafe (outside seating)
and busy w/ your phone.) across from the car. I thought it was Gothic(but it did not have any tints or roof rack). 
And of course a slew of Ferraris, Porsches, and an oh so yummy brand new M3 sedan, and a brand new A8 L cruising along santamonica..
oh- and we also came up to a bunch of guys w/ JDM (sub,mitsu,honda) up on Mulholland Hiway- taking rolling shots for what i assume-- and took a shot of my car as I approached a fast sweeping curve... ) wish i can see how that shot came out..
**update** oops nevermind.. it was apparently http://www.rockstorephotos.com . Here's a post from audizine:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...-cars.
e

_Modified by tiptronic at 9:29 AM 3/9/2010_


_Modified by tiptronic at 9:31 AM 3/9/2010_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

found ya!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capfacsurf/page4/


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Silver 2.0 Red T with euro tails and hella dark tints, 330 pm going north on 3rd street, San Mateo. You in here?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (tcardio)*

Anyone here work in Valencia Town Center dr area with a brand
new (Rusnak plate) light bluish/silver A3 (no opensky, standard halogen) it looks like its a base/premium model. Park opposite me this morning in the garage. 
e


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Lava Grey A3 with tint, aftermarket tails I think N/B on I-295 before the bridge.
Was that someone on here? Sabba?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*

Saw 330 hp white A3 going to Rector with money just flying out the window! Sounded like a KO4, CAI, new cam follower and looking for a steering wheel harness! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^ HAHA


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Saw 330 hp white A3 going to Rector with money just flying out the window! Sounded like a KO4, CAI, new cam follower and looking for a steering wheel harness! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ROFL


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

silver a3, lowered on stockies, dope sticker, color matched sidemarkers at Phoenix bakery on las tunas yesterday


----------



## Thornballz (Mar 22, 2010)

Saw a White titanium 3.2 on 95 in Baltimore, I was in the Black 3.2 Titanium car. Gave you the thumbs up.....and you ignored me like a ****.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Saw 330 hp white A3 going to Rector with money just flying out the window! Sounded like a KO4, CAI, new cam follower and looking for a steering wheel harness! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

much love sir! <3


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Thornballz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thornballz* »_Saw a White titanium 3.2 on 95 in Baltimore, I was in the Black 3.2 Titanium car. Gave you the thumbs up.....and you ignored me like a ****.

You need to give the V sign you noob!








Do they let you type ******....let's see


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (tcardio)*

09 Blue S-Line with tint and Black Mesh Mags on Fraser St, near 30th Avenue


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Lava Gray Westbound on Southern State around the 111 exit at 5pm tonight, Tint, LEDs maybe...


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*

Art imitates life:
MKIM's car next to a sign which likely totals the amount spent on his recent upgrades


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

^ what a sleeper!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Mr Tom! i didn't see you in downtown yesterday!


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (mkim)*

seen a dark gray A3 today in Van Nuys tinted windows with black meshy wheels with a red line looked like bbs's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone in here?


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (JOSER2K)*

Old San Juan, Puerto Rico in front of the Banco Popular building

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_Art imitates life:
MKIM's car next to a sign which likely totals the amount spent on his recent upgrades







 









Hey somebody painted my car white!


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Spotted a black 06-07 3.2Q headed southbound on the 5 through Burbank/Glendale area 

You have an S-Line badge under your A3 badge, lowered on black rims with a red lip 


You're missing your tow hook cover! Also, I think you're missing a few clips on your skid guard, it's flapping in the wind under your car! 


Oh yeah, you had a glossy plastic plate delete with your plate mounted underneath it???? 

I was in the 09 A4, trying to get a good look, pretty sure you noticed me.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

chirp, chirp, crickets, crickets . . . have not seen another A3 in weeks :sly: 

might change this weekend at the AZ Audi Club's quattro de mayo event, at least brian's A3 will be there :super:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SoCal/ may 13- 
North 5 (before North14 junction in NewhallPass) - black facelift A3 (from what i can tell from the rear valance- taillamps not on, i'm assuming DRLs are on upfront. Tinted all around, looked like it was lowered. I wasnt sure if it was Wkbrdfnd, or someone else in this forum? it was 630am. 

e


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

haha I always look for you when I'm working nights, coming home... 

I stayed a little late today but, I'm lava grey and I usually have my fog lights on (in turn having tails on) 

There are so many more non-modders in SCV!!! I'm always tempted to leave them a post it with "Fourtitude, do it!" on it lol


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

azoceanblue said:


> chirp, chirp, crickets, crickets . . . have not seen another A3 in weeks :sly:
> 
> might change this weekend at the AZ Audi Club's quattro de mayo event, at least brian's A3 will be there :super:


30 to 50 Audi at the event, even had two R8 owners, Audi North Scottsdales A4 Stasis car, and one of the R8 was Dyno'd (I will have to get the numbers).

Oh yeah, there were two other A3's at the event, but really strange . . . they did not have open sky :huh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Spotted 3 random A3s in my area, doubt any of them on here...makes me sad to not have my car yet.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Lava gray (iirc) pre-facelift A3 in Van Nuys with LED headlights. They looked pretty good. You on here?


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Lava Grey on Merritt Parkway Exit 44 in Fairfield with 12 year old kid in passenger seat giving me the peace sign as we raced up the hill. Probably happy to see another A3. 2.0TQuattro.

Drove all the way to Norwalk with the car and they got off the exit.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

last wed (june 30th) saw a silver a3, euro led tails (smoked), on silver vmr v710s, debadged, tint, parked underground in the kushiyu plaza off ventura

also, a few days ago, saw a super dirty silver a3 on some big ol chrome 19s that were pretty flush, debadged, in westlake village


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

krazyboi said:


> Spotted 3 random A3s in my area, doubt any of them on here...makes me sad to not have my car yet.



Know how that goes... every time i pass another A3, I'm not in my A3.


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

spotted tiptronic on sat. and today i spotter a black A3 with led on the fogs and a bike on the top in noho


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

spotted some random girl in a lowered A3 grey. on 280 --> 87 interchange in San jose


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Spotted Lava Grey with S-Line, Open Sky, and.......

wait for it




















































RS4 reps in Modesto


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Spotted in Capitola three A3s one was S-Line, one of those had open sky. Neither were mine.

No A3 content: Spotted a Tesla also in Capitola. Was more surprised by that than the F360. 

also no A3 content...in my BMW: diced with a E36 M3/4 from Capitola all the way to Lark Ave. exit on highway 17.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

spotted facelifted ibis a3 with led headlights and looked lowered getting on 280 In SF at Alemany


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Met DTOV in parking lot at Yosemite Falls in his grey 2008 FWD A3 lookin cool!!!!


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

seen an all black'd out A3 with red audi logos In NoHo
we both gave us a thumbs:thumbup: up .


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JOSER2K said:


> seen an all black'd out A3 with red audi logos In NoHo
> we both gave us a thumbs:thumbup: up .


Think I saw JOSER at SoCal EuroCarnival in L.A. about a month ago. lol


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Think I saw JOSER at SoCal EuroCarnival in L.A. about a month ago. lol


 lol for reals? yea i cruised by the meet but it was pretty late already haha


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JOSER2K said:


> lol for reals? yea i cruised by the meet but it was pretty late already haha


I showed up late. Are you the blue A3 on BBS? I'm the Ibis White 2010 TDi on coilovers.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Silver A3 with Euro front plates, open sky, tints, seemingly other mods but didnt get a good look. 
Pennsylvania rear plates in Stamford CT on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Black A3 on the show 'Svetlana Unrated' on HD Theater when she went to the **** bar.


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I showed up late. Are you the blue A3 on BBS? I'm the Ibis White 2010 TDi on coilovers.


nah that was Eurotuned00 
i have the lime green A3


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

JOSER2K said:


> nah that was Eurotuned00
> i have the lime green A3


Shows how much I know. LOL!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Who parks their A3 in SF, CA near jakes steaks? Always see your car parked on / around Lombard. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

drew138 said:


> Who parks their A3 in SF, CA near jakes steaks? Always see your car parked on / around Lombard. Looks good :thumbup:


black 06 with red "T"?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*spotted TroySico @ AudiExpo*

Couldn't be there in person with another white one, but saw yours in a web gallery:


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

I always see a silver A3 with CH's and i think red calipers on rt.4 in paramus nj.... 

sounds like someone who'd be on here...is it though????:screwy:


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

White Ibis A3 TDI in my office parking lot - guest parking. I think they were visiting my office but Im not sure who it was. Stamford, CT


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Spotted an Ibis lowered on stockies w/ Open Sky in Aliso Viejo. If you saw me, I was the Ibis going the other way on Pacific Park. I like your stance sir. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Ispottrd a gray tone prefaced A3 with S3 front or body kit with alum roof rail. Was on I think 3rd-brannan street or Bryant. Never seen it on forum. Was WHITE dude driving with a girl next.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you sure he was WHITE? What time of day was this? Have you had your vision checked recently? Were there any bright objects obstructed a good look? This can't be accurate information




:laugh:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> Are you sure he was WHITE? What time of day was this? Have you had your vision checked recently? Were there any bright objects obstructed a good look? This can't be accurate information
> :laugh:


dunno haha but i think he had eurofront plate. was it you? pic plz


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

was it a real S3 ? lol


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> was it a real S3 ? lol


can't be...driver side was left.
he had non black edition grill


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

spotted Fade To Black (Rafael) yesterday as i was coming home- driving on Santa Susanna canyon...he was trying to merge onto the pass and drove behind me... Nice car R! 

We chatted a bit when we got to our condo complex. He is sporting VMR 19" but evidently he had some
rubbing issues even w/ adjustable coil overs. I think he may have 38 offset wheels and 235 width.. Anyways, he had to revert back to stock suspension.... 

** He is selling his Koni Coilovers... So if anyone is interested, PM him (fade to black) tell him Erick (tiptronic) mentioned it. **

by the way, he has a black 2009 A3 Sline (the Sline w/ premium suspensions, when audi was offering the sport supsension as a separate pkg at the time) 

e


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

spooted UBER A3 on 280 prepping for Infineon


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

saw a white 20010 a3 with new yellow plates that i regret not getting on my A3 when i got it this year (i just swapped the plates from the car i traded in) with the beige interior passing me as i pulled into the college parking lot. it was possibly a teacher or a MUCH older student, 2.0T with dual sun roofs. i was like HEY! im not the only one here with an A3 anymore woo. wish i knew ppl with A3's in my area. scratch that i wish i knew more than 3 ppl in my area that arent away at college unlike me :/


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Poor A3 spotted at school, ugly wheels and no suspension


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Spotted a red A3 on 787 in the albany area this past weekend, looked like LED's on a pre facelift.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

spotted a white A3, beige interior again leaving my schools parking lot, and a strange looking red color in the staples parking lot. and some 50 something year old women was driving it. it had one of those gold lines alllll the way across the side of the car, i was like damn that SCREAMS old person.:banghead:


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

neu318 said:


> Poor A3 spotted at school, ugly wheels and no suspension


there handicapped what would you expect?


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

mathis. said:


> there handicapped what would you expect?


wow. didn't notice that mathis. i was too busy groaning over those fugly wheels. that sure is one nasty looking A3. someone kidnap it and make it happy!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

spotted at safeway on potrero hill, san fran 
white dude with a chick


















and wow iphone 4 takes awesome quality pics. HDR wasn't even on :thumbup:


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Spotted, Ibis White premium pkg, rims, no badges on back, stock grill with black rings, SSP around 8:45 am.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Spotted a black (or lava grey) A3 with what looked like Work Euroline DHs (http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5049370-new-wheels-in-and-on....) or something like what Tackee's got on them and an S3 badge on the rear trunk. 

It was a Sunday and heading into the Lincoln Park golf club road that leads to the Legion of Honor museum in San Francisco, no doubt after enjoying a day of Blue Angels soaring overhead! :thumbup:


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

So... is the TFSI badge a standard now on new A3s? We went for a cruise on mulholland and PCH yesterday and went for lunch at the LAX In n Out (watching planes land) and we saw this new A3- and my partner goes " uh oh someone copied your TFSI badge"










oh and we spotted this mexico market "Classico" based on the A4 Jetta









ah might as well add this- A6 avant









and we spotted like 8 A8s and tons of A4 b5/6/7/8 and handful of A6 One A3 =(

e


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

spotted UBER-A3 on sullivan blvd in Daly City with his 360 hp red whip


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Spotted me a wild Joser NB 5 @ 118

Car is lookin fresh brotha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ Saw your car at Home Depot a couple days ago.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^ Saw your car at Home Depot a couple days ago.


haha yup, I've been there a bunch lately... working on my house. If it was Thurs afternoon, did you see the black facelift a couple spots over? There were a couple grandma cougars, I had to triple take bahahaha


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> Spotted me a wild Joser NB 5 @ 118
> 
> Car is lookin fresh brotha


Thanks bro :biggrinsanta:
ur car is looking good also bro nice n simple!:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Wkbrdfiend said:


> haha yup, I've been there a bunch lately... working on my house. If it was Thurs afternoon, did you see the black facelift a couple spots over? There were a couple grandma cougars, I had to triple take bahahaha


Good stuff man. I'm going to have to say it was Wednesday I was there.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

SPOTTED- on KTLA5 WEBSITE. Just thought I'd share:









source: http://www.ktla.com/news/local/la-me-weather-rain-pictures,0,7104682.photogallery


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

*A3 Sline 2-door in Bellevue, WA!!! (Seattle Area)*

I was at the Whole Foods in Bellevue, WA and almost wrecked when I saw this Grey A3 two-door in the parking lot. It appeared to be an 8P w/ the older grille, s-line, manual with some cool leather/mesh seats. It had euro-plate holders and the dash was metric. 

How did this person get this sucker in the states? Military import perhaps? Diplomat?
Anyone know who this is?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

There's a same color 8P lurking around San Diego that has Mexico plates on it. Posted a pic on here a while ago. Pretty sweet.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TroySico said:


> How did this person get this sucker in the states? Military import perhaps? Diplomat?


Does Canada or Mexico get the 2-door? Or is the 4-door a NA thing?


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

NYCameron said:


> Does Canada or Mexico get the 2-door? Or is the 4-door a NA thing?


I just checked and MY2011 is 5-door Sportback only in Canada BUT you CAN get the 2-door in Mexico...perhaps because Mexico city has 20,000,000 peeps?


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Saw a white A3, think it was pre-facelift... I had a few Cadillacs in me, not too sure... anyway, white with black OZ Ultraleggeras in the La Cocina parking lot on Bouquet & Plum last night


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Spotted a black facelift on SB 5 @ 405 rode with you through San Fernando 

Had 4300k fog kit and a white sticker on the rear rear driver window 

US xenon headlights with the eyebrows 

stock exhaust 

couldn't tell much more else, it was dark and on the freeway


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

Spotted 2 A3's driving South with me at the same time on Cross Island this AM around 9am. 1 pre-facelift Red 2.0T and 1 09+ white TDI.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Spotted 2 premium A3s pre-facelift today.

White one in Hollywood (IIRC) with orange bike rack and facelift LED tails this morning.

Red one with bike rack in Santa Clarita on Newhall Ave. pulled over by a cop at like 11PM.


----------



## icegrill (Nov 10, 2009)

Was just down in LA, Venice beach/Santa Monica area I think i saw probably 50+ a3s!!!!!


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

mkim said:


> spotted at safeway on potrero hill, san fran
> white dude with a chick
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics.. btw is that Yakima rocketbox? i just ordered one.. i just returned the thule sidekick doesnt fit on the oem crossbar..


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

two A4s did a flyby with me in the middle on 280 yesterday around 430 pm right before the 35 entrance. at first i was  but then when the chp asked them to land my mood changed to


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

mkim said:


> spotted at safeway on potrero hill, san fran
> white dude with a chick


Mkim your new look? You live just down street from Portero.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mkim said:


>


+15hp?


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

Spotted a dark grey A3. On the 134 fwy with black BBS's wit a white stripe and the rear window was full of duck'd tape =(


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

I drove next to another fellow A3er at HellaFlush this past weekend as we drove into the lot. Black and lowered. I was in the white TDi A3. Nice ride man!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

haha I sold him my eisnman exhaust. nice guy


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

no pictures but i passed by a black a3 in sugarland on westairport and dairy ashford. it was a black one but i didnt get anything else from it because my collie start to move in the back seat


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> I drove next to another fellow A3er at HellaFlush this past weekend as we drove into the lot. Black and lowered. I was in the white TDi A3. Nice ride man!


Ha that was me. :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

spotted mkim down near pear 39 in San Francisco seemed to be flying down the street with his k04 haha


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

BrandonF said:


> Ha that was me. :thumbup:


Very clean and classy whip bud. Couldn't find you as soon as I got in. lol


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

RedLineRob said:


> spotted mkim down near pear 39 in San Francisco seemed to be flying down the street with his k04 haha


lol i was chattign with him before he left for peir 39 lol

he took his moms there


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> lol i was chattign with him before he left for peir 39 lol
> 
> he took his moms there


awwwww!!!


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i spy with my little eye a red a3


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

I saw an A3 yesterday.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

TechnikSLR said:


>


that matte red and black mkiv looks pretty nice :thumbup:


----------



## CVoight87 (Feb 7, 2010)

Unsure who this is due to locations of everyone 

But saw a red a3 black out front grill with black rims definitely lowered but unsure of stance driving opposite direction on 528 in florida. 

Who ever it was member or not car looked good ! :heart:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

whose black 3.2 is this pulling up to the light in the second half of the video? 

http://gizmodo.com/5808005/flare-for-iphone


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

So, driving down Western Blvd yesterday here in Jville, NC, I saw some cop lights and slowed traffic coming from the opposite direction. As I get closer I notice a stopped city transit bus, and about a hundred feet back a wrecked ass lava gray A3 (pre facelift). Front end was all torn to hell. I felt bad, but at the same time I felt a little victory for myself, cause now that makes my car even more rare around these parts. I think I'm about 1 of 4 A3's in this town


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

cldub said:


> So, driving down Western Blvd yesterday here in Jville, NC, I saw some cop lights and slowed traffic coming from the opposite direction. As I get closer I notice a stopped city transit bus, and about a hundred feet back a wrecked ass lava gray A3 (pre facelift). Front end was all torn to hell. I felt bad, but at the same time I felt a little victory for myself, cause now that makes my car even more rare around these parts. I think I'm about 1 of 4 A3's in this town


 I've counted only one other, besides mine, in Wilmington- plus an R8 Spyder


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

skotti said:


> I've counted only one other, besides mine, in Wilmington- plus an R8 Spyder


 Hurray for being a rarity! The only other one I've seen "modded" was a red A3 that looked lowered. Every other A3, included the wrecked one, looks stock.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

MKJ_0560.jpg by mkimjoon, on Flickr


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

mini gtg?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

that's not spotted..that's planned :thumbdown:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

they walk their dogs in my neighborhood


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> mini gtg?


ummm from the lack of a3s...

2 a3's is a full blown gtg


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)




----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


>


i feel like i've seen this picture before somewhere....


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

x SMURF x said:


> i feel like i've seen this picture before somewhere....


yeah but he spotted me and I spotted him. Hence the re-post.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> yeah but he spotted me and I spotted him. Hence the re-post.


i know i was just makin' a joke


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

x SMURF x said:


> i know i was just makin' a joke


I know, was also making a joke.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

A 2007 Liquid Blue A3 and the Ghostbuster's original vehicle in the same day :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw a bright blue 3.2 with oem roof rack going over the kemah bridge and turning into Seabrook, TX. Anyone know who that is?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

With the exception of Silicon Valley, Seattle must be the A3 capitol of America. I must pass or see at least 10 different A3s every day. I'd love to live in a city where I can recognize all of the A3s I see. Same goes with Ducati. When I lived in Ohio I knew pretty much everyone that rode one within 30 miles of my house.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ceese said:


> With the exception of Silicon Valley, Seattle must be the A3 capitol of America. I must pass or see at least 10 different A3s every day. I'd love to live in a city where I can recognize all of the A3s I see. Same goes with Ducati. When I lived in Ohio I knew pretty much everyone that rode one within 30 miles of my house.


I maybe see one every two weeks :thumbup:


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

spotted ocean blue a3 on campus yesturday, tried to catch up to say whats up but i lost him :/


also saw a sliver one a few weeks ago


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

ceese said:


> With the exception of Silicon Valley, Seattle must be the A3 capitol of America. I must pass or see at least 10 different A3s every day. I'd love to live in a city where I can recognize all of the A3s I see. Same goes with Ducati. When I lived in Ohio I knew pretty much everyone that rode one within 30 miles of my house.


if you see a white A3 lowered on stock wheels near green lake throw up a VEE.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

gCHOW said:


> if you see a white A3 lowered on stock wheels near green lake throw up a VEE.


If a Lava Gray 3.2 with a Ducati sticker on the back window cuts you off that's me, beep and I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

So this is like the San Fran thread?


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> So this is like the San Fran thread?


more like west coast thread


----------



## ocswing (Sep 24, 2011)

In Mission Viejo.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone have a black A3 facelift with 19 or 20" wheels and what I think was an APR badge on the right rear hatch and was 4th crossing Marion about 5:15 tonight in downtown Seattle. Nice car.


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Pre-Facelift Black A3, S4 reps, 20% tint and on a cup kit on Atlantic Ave in Boston. WHO ARE YOU? We sit next to each other at stop lights all the time and you won't even look at me, why won't you look at me


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rob Cote said:


> So this is like the San Fran thread?


I think I've only seen 4 non-stock A3's in the North East...ours being 2 of them.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

NBPT_A3 said:


> Pre-Facelift Black A3, S4 reps, 20% tint and on a cup kit on Atlantic Ave in Boston. WHO ARE YOU? We sit next to each other at stop lights all the time and you won't even look at me, why won't you look at me


AWWWWWWW usadbro?

I like that there's no A3 scene. Everyone's always like SICK! Wtf is it?:laugh:


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*I see you!*


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wow slr body kit


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Spotted LWNY at a parking lot in flushing


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

wow in so cal I have only seen a few. I have seen quite a few modded A4's but no A3's that even have had tinted windows. What the heck is up with that? I commute 40 miles a day and see a few r32's and a 20th from time to time.

Wait I have spotted a few A3's they were at my mechanics on the rack..lol:laugh:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Back from the dead! :laugh:

I saw a white A3 with clear side markers at Spec's off Walnut Hill and 75 in Dallas today. Anyone?


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

OEM Sline Diesel at Deleon Springs mountain bike trail head. Sweet ride.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

White A3, black Motegi wheels, NY license plate in Potomac Yards last night by Target.

I parked next to you.

Then saw you again today at 23rd and Jeff Davis intersection.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

wishntoboutside said:


> wow in so cal I have only seen a few. I have seen quite a few modded A4's but no A3's that even have had tinted windows. What the heck is up with that? I commute 40 miles a day and see a few r32's and a 20th from time to time.
> 
> Wait I have spotted a few A3's they were at my mechanics on the rack..lol:laugh:


where in socal?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Bright Red 2006 A3 in Poway.
Tinted tails
Black rings and 2.0
Opensky with a bunch of bird crap on it
Missing tow hook cover
Faded license plate frame says "Poway Hyundai"
Driven by a women or a guy who paints his fingernails
This decal on rear window:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Audi A3 spotted in San Francisco, CA by Ryan Philly, on Flickr

taken 8/13 in SF,CA


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Matte black in San Gabriel, CA today around 2pm... I was in a Nissan Sentra rental.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Matte black in San Gabriel, CA today around 2pm... I was in a Nissan Sentra rental.


You're in town?!?!? How about a meal together? :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> You're in town?!?!? How about a meal together? :wave:


I'm in Chatsworth. Can probably do lunch/dinner tomorrow (although I must catch the Skins game) or dinner Tuesday. Heading back to DC early Wednesday.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> I'm in Chatsworth. Can probably do lunch/dinner tomorrow (although I must catch the Skins game) or dinner Tuesday. Heading back to DC early Wednesday.


I'm definitely down for dinner on Tuesday. Shoot me your cell via PM. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Spotted my twin A3 in town. Stock, Lava Grey, the girl in the passenger seat was looking over smiling and waved! lol :wave:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Spotted my twin A3 in town. Stock, Lava Grey, the girl in the passenger seat was looking over smiling and thinking my boyfriend's bigger and waved! lol :wave:


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

All stock black A3 in Ormond by the Sea, FL? Anyone?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

tcardio said:


>


Haha bigger isn't always better. My a3 looked better. And well that goes without saying for the driver too. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Ponto said:


> Haha bigger isn't always better. My a3 looked better. And well that goes without saying for the driver too.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


das ponto please post maur pics in LOL BUMP!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Spotted an A3 with my rare Garnet Red on Waples street in San Diego, where I work.

Christmas time is Resurrection time, right?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

MisterJJ said:


> Spotted an A3 with my rare Garnet Red on Waples street in San Diego, where I work.
> 
> Christmas time is Resurrection time, right?


Do you think it was Santa?


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

ceese said:


> Do you think it was Santa?


OMG! It must have been Santa!

Wait... Santa saw me driving... Crap! I'm getting a lump of coal this year.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

MisterJJ said:


> Spotted an A3 with my rare Garnet Red on Waples street in San Diego, where I work.
> 
> Christmas time is Resurrection time, right?


Easter is resurrection time. That's why you hear the announcements on the radio:



> SUNDAY, SUNDAY, SUNDAY! SEE, WITH YOUR OWN TWO EYES.... JESUS, JESUS, JESUS, AS HE RISES, RISES, RISES, FROM THE DEAD! ALSO FEATURING BIGFOOT AND THE GRAVEDIGGER! COME ONE, COME ALL, AS HE EVEN CHANGES WATER TO WINE! THIS SUNDAY ONLY! WE'LL GIVE YOU THE WHOLE SEAT, BUT YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

npace said:


> Easter is resurrection time.


Didn't think you Pagans would pick up on that.


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

TDi with front end facelift. Ibis white, I think. Lowered, driving on I-5 in Portland yesterday. Badgeless rear with 06-09 tail lights. Who are you and what is this sorcery.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Garnet Red A3 with open sky... GARNET RED!!! My color! And I was in a rental beast.

At small motel in Santa Barbara that I stayed at last weekend.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw a new S3 red four door in Gilbert, AZ. I remember seeing commercials for it on TV but hadn't seen one in real life yet.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

beckermanex said:


> Saw a new S3 red four door in Gilbert, AZ. I remember seeing commercials for it on TV but hadn't seen one in real life yet.


There's a few of those in my area. Then again, I live 15 min. from Audi HQ


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Black 8P 3.2 with NJ tags in the McLean, VA area off 123 yesterday afternoon around 5:00PM


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Silver S3 clone spotted in downtown Bellevue, WA. I've spotted it a few times before but I doubt he is on here.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

gotta love track spots

[URL="







[/URL]


----------

